# Wood wheel makers mark



## Balloontyre (Apr 14, 2014)

Howdy all
Anyone know what makers mark this is? I make out a faint B????
Thanks


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2014)

I have seen it before but just cannot place it at the moment.... but I thought this might be a good I sea for a thread in itself. I'll keep digging - I know I have seen it before! it is the dotted outline and shape that is the give-away!


----------



## Balloontyre (May 12, 2014)

*indiana wheel*

Here's one more I'm trying to identify. Anybody know whose mark either of these are?
Thank you.


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2014)

Last one "Indiana" brand?


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2014)

Try wetting it with spittle, might bring it out some. if not try some WD-40.


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2014)

PAT. OCT. 10th 1893
         Made In 
         Indiana 
     IND   U  S  A
    PAT. OCT.8.95.

thats what i see, Hope it helped a little bit on people trying to figure it out.

Nick.


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2014)

Looks a lot like this Plymouth Makers mark






The Indiana Novelty Manufacturing Company was organized in 1891 by several leading Plymouth businessmen. Among them were H. G. Thayer (owner of the Thayer mansion), James Gilmore, George Marble, and C. L. Morris (who owned the Morris house kitty-corner from the factory). The company manufactured wooden novelties and was particularly known for wooden bicycle rims and mud and chain guards for bicycles. The company was also the first to invent and market "the famous one-piece interlocking joint, which is excelled by none and which has made the Plymouth rim famous throughout the world." In 1898 the plant was the largest of its kind in the world and at full capacity was producing 10,000 rims PER DAY (in the 1890s!).

Here is a link with a little more info on these rims.

http://hoosierhappenings.blogspot.ie/2012/03/indiana-novelty-manufacturing-company.html


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2014)

figured out the one letter i missed  thanks.



filmonger said:


> Looks a lot like this Plymouth Makers mark
> 
> View attachment 151113


----------



## decotriumph (May 12, 2014)

*1895 Patent*

http://www.google.com/patents/US547732


----------



## Balloontyre (May 12, 2014)

*Thank you all*



filmonger said:


> Looks a lot like this Plymouth Makers mark
> 
> View attachment 151113
> 
> ...



Really Appreciate it, did the 1'st wheel above come back to memory yet?


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2014)

It will come back to me..... But I still cannot place it - though I know it is filed in the grey matter somewhere!


----------

